# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  आया मौसम कंजेक्टिवाइटिस का सभी मित्रों सावधान हो जाओ और इस से कैसे बचे

## indoree

आया मौसम कंजेक्टिवाइटिस का सभी मित्रों सावधान हो जाओ और इस से कैसे बचे और इसकी आंच मुझे लग चुकी है .. राज इंदोरी

----------


## indoree

*आयें झील सी आँख में झांके*

"आँखों से खुदा का नूर झलकता है"
"आपकी झील सी आँखों में डूब उतरने को जी चाहता है"
 हमारे  शरीर का कोई एक अंग जो हमें सबसे ज्यादा आकर्षित करता है विस्मित करता है तो वह है "आँखें"

साहित्य "नयनों" को अलग अलग तरह से वर्णित करता रहा है. इससे सम्बंधित कई शब्द हैं : जैसे - पलकें, पुतली, पलक पांवड़े, भावें / भृकुटी इत्यादि.

----------


## indoree

बारिश का मौसम यानी की कंजेक्टिवाइटिस मौसम। यह आंखों की बीमारी इस मौसम में बहुत तेजी से फैलती है। कंजेक्टिवाइटिस बरसात के दिनों में होने वाला एक आम वायरल इंफेक्शन है, जो कभी-कभी बैक्टीरिया से भी होता है। इसे आम भाषा में आंख आना कहते हैं। यह संक्रामक और बड़ा दुखदायी रोग है। पहले आंखें लाल होना शुरू होती हैं और चार-छह घंटे में ही जलन होने लगती है तथा पानी गिरने लगता है।

----------


## indoree

शुरुआत में यह इंफेक्शन एक आंख में होता है, पर सावधानी न बरतने पर यह दूसरी आंख में भी हो सकता है। धूप व तेज रोशनी आंखों में चुभती है, जिसे फोटोफोबिया कहते हैं। कई बार यह रोग दूसरी आंख में भी हो जाता है। कभी-कभी जब कंजंक्टिवाइटिस अत्यंत उग्र रूप धारण कर लेता है, तो आंख की बाहरी परत से खून भी निकलने लगता है, जिसे ठीक होने में कई दिन लग जाते हैं।

----------


## indoree

कंजेक्टिवाइटिस के लक्षण-
1. धुधंला दिखना शुरु होना 
2. आंखों में दर्द 
3. आंखों में चिपचिपाहट 
4. आंखों से पानी आना 
5. आंखों का लाल हो जाना 
6. रौशनी के प्रति संवेदनशीलता

----------


## indoree

सावधानियां बरतें-

1. साफ-सफाई बरतें 
2. बाहर निकलते समय धूप के चश्मे का प्रयोग करें।
3. घर से बाहर न निकलें, ताकि दूसरे लोग इसकी चपेट में न आएं।
4. पीड़ित व्यक्ति की ओर आंखें उठाकर न देखें, क्योंकि यह रोग हवा से भी संक्रमित हो सकता है।
5. रोगी से हाथ न मिलाएं। उसके रुमाल, तौलिए, तकिए व अन्य किसी वस्तु का इस्तेमाल न करें।
6. यदि आप घर के किसी पीड़ित सदस्य की आंख में दवा डाल रहे हों, तो इस बात का ध्यान रहे कि ड्रॉपर के आगे वाला भाग रोगी की आंख व अंगुलियों को स्पर्श न करे। बेहतर है दवा डालने से पहले और बाद में अपनी 
आंखों को अवश्य धो लें।....  

तो सभी मित्र इस बीमारी से ये सारी सावधानियां बरतें और हमारे फोरम के तकनिकी विभाग में काफी अच्छी जानकारी और बहुत काम की चीजे मिलती है तो कभी वहा भी भ्रमण किया करे .... 

आशा ये जानकारी आपको पसंद आयेगी 
*राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

और सभी मित्र खुद कोई दवा या ड्रॉप का इस्तेमाल न करे किसी डॉक्टर को दिखा ले तो ज्यादा अच्छा है 

इस सूत्र पर रोज कोई न कोई कमेंट्स करते रहे ताकि ज्यादा से ज्यादा सदस्यों को इसकी जानकारी मिलती रहे 

और आगे आँखों के बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी आपको इसी सूत्र में मिलती रहेगी .... धयांवाद  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## nirsha

> और सभी मित्र खुद कोई दवा या ड्रॉप का इस्तेमाल न करे किसी डॉक्टर को दिखा ले तो ज्यादा अच्छा है 
> 
> इस सूत्र पर रोज कोई न कोई कमेंट्स करते रहे ताकि ज्यादा से ज्यादा सदस्यों को इसकी जानकारी मिलती रहे 
> 
> और आगे आँखों के बारे में ज्यादा जानकारी आपको इसी सूत्र में मिलती रहेगी .... धयांवाद  *राज इंदोरी*


बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...............

----------


## satya_anveshi

उत्तम इंदौरी जी................

----------


## indoree

> उत्तम इंदौरी जी................


बेन जी सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आपका धयांवाद .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...............


मित्र सम्मान के लिए तहे दिल शुक्रिया ..... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## donsplender

बहुत बढीया जानकारी !

----------


## pankaj20882

चेताने के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सावधानियां बरतें-

1. साफ-सफाई बरतें 
2. बाहर निकलते समय धूप के चश्मे का प्रयोग करें।
3. घर से बाहर न निकलें, ताकि दूसरे लोग इसकी चपेट में न आएं।
4. पीड़ित व्यक्ति की ओर आंखें उठाकर न देखें, क्योंकि यह रोग हवा से भी संक्रमित हो सकता है।
5. रोगी से हाथ न मिलाएं। उसके रुमाल, तौलिए, तकिए व अन्य किसी वस्तु का इस्तेमाल न करें।
6. यदि आप घर के किसी पीड़ित सदस्य की आंख में दवा डाल रहे हों, तो इस बात का ध्यान रहे कि ड्रॉपर के आगे वाला भाग रोगी की आंख व अंगुलियों को स्पर्श न करे। बेहतर है दवा डालने से पहले और बाद में अपनी 
आंखों को अवश्य धो लें।.... 

तो सभी मित्र इस बीमारी से ये सारी सावधानियां बरतें और हमारे फोरम के तकनिकी विभाग में काफी अच्छी जानकारी और बहुत काम की चीजे मिलती है तो कभी वहा भी भ्रमण किया करे ....

----------


## RANAJI1982

बहुत काम की जानकारी दे रहे है राजकुमार भाई...........धन्यवाद

----------


## shankar52

अच्छी जानकारी है

----------


## gupta rahul

जानकारी देते रहे

----------

